# ATLAS 10" QC54 Lathe , $1,400 Colombus  Ohio. Stored for thirty plus years



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks complete chucks , tool holders and more. 
#6516761782
 Nice condition , legs ,pan


----------

